# Phalaenopsis Maki Watanabe



## parvi_17 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just recently got into phals about a year ago. This currently is my favorite phal and the only one I have!





Thanks for looking!

Joe


----------



## Marco (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice phal! Is it fragrant?


----------



## parvi_17 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks! Unfortunately it isn't fragrant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 28, 2006)

I like the white lip.


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 28, 2006)

nice soft tones!

thanks


----------



## Gideon (Aug 29, 2006)

Lovely colour


----------

